# DMS ( dual system supplier ) open day 28th November



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Unit 11
Anton Business Park
Anton Mill Road
Andover
Hampshire
SP10 2NX

Tel: +44 (0) 845 850 1845

Organised by Robbyc



RobbyC said:


> Hi guys, Iâ€™ve spoken to Rob at DMS (where many of us appear to have bought our DualSystems) and heâ€™s going to put on an Open Day for us. Date Sunday 28 November.
> 
> An added attraction is that they will have some exotic cars for us to try, - Porsche 996 turbo 585 bhp, Ferrari 360 Stradale, Merc SL 65 AMG, a modded 997 Carrera S (possibly) and any other exotic cars Rob can get hold of. Robâ€™s own DualSystemâ€™ed S3 will also be there. Pity we canâ€™t use Thruxton Circuit as itâ€™s so close, but weâ€™ll have to make do with that other well known test track, the A303.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2004)

sorry my man, no can do... it sounds like fun.... esp the Ferrari !

but I'm off two-stroke go karting down in your neck of the woods, i think (buckmore park) that day....


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

tell me about this special offer, please? Might make the trip if its gonna be a doozy!   :twisted:


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Should be a good day, not just a TT open day but for all the marques they do.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Bump :roll:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Shame I can't make this one ronin as I still have your 3 litres of oil in the boot of my car.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

What time does it start?

Nice run to Andover from here. :twisted:


----------



## RobbyC (Aug 5, 2004)

I was plannin gon getting there mid morning, 11ish. Good run up the 303 from here too.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

RobbyC said:


> I was plannin gon getting there mid morning, 11ish. Good run up the 303 from here too.


Is it due to kick off about 11 then ?


----------



## RobbyC (Aug 5, 2004)

Phoned DMS this morning but Rob's not back from Singapore till tomorrow and Mike was at a funeral  
I'll find out tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## RobbyC (Aug 5, 2004)

Re DMS Sunday, Mike said it kicks off at 10am. Spoke also to Geoff Everett at Milford, he will be there at 10. I probably won't make it till late a.m as I've got family commitments, but will get there a.s.a.p.


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I am going to try to make this for an hour or too on my way to work !


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

How did this meet go guys? Any further information gleaned about the DS? Any graphs yet??!


----------



## RobbyC (Aug 5, 2004)

Don't know how it went as I couldn't make it in the end (family problems :x )

However, there's a set of graphs on http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=34189

which look v. good indeed.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Come on guys! Write up! Piccies!


----------

